
Ask HN: What are founders doing about the corona virus? (Survey) - ada1981
http://anthonydavidadams.com/virus
======
ada1981
We coach a number of founders who have asked us what others are doing with
their teams.

We’ll be compiling a collection of response plans and sharing with the
community.

We’d love your answers on the survey or in the comments here.

We won’t be making recommendations, rather will just present what others are
doing as examples to help make informed decisions.

